# DMCI Homes Condominium



## franciscomilfran (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello po,

Ask ko lang po kung ok po ba yung mga condo ng dmci? And yung sorrel residences po is sa kanila right?

I'm thinking of renting kasi na unit ng friend ko?

eto po yung nakita sa website nilang mga amenities, nagagamit po ba to everyday? or may oras?

https://www.dmcihomes.com/sorrel-residences


----------

